# Help! My sharks have white spots on their noses



## RSidetrack (Jul 17, 2011)

Please help, my sharks have white spots on their noses. It seems to have developed over the night - or it was smaller and I didn't notice over the past couple days. Sorry the pictures aren't the best, but hopefully they can help diagnose.

What is it
How do I cure it

None of my fish are showing any similar spots - and the sharks are acting normal.

Little background on recent changes in my tank:
I cleaned my filter last week - unfortunately washed everything in the filter except the bio-stars under tap water - I am having a mini-cycle with a 1.0ppm nitrite spike.

I just added CO2 - I dropped my pH from 7.8 to 7.10 (this was over the course of 5 days)

I added higher lighting (replaced two 2' 15w T12s with 4 4' 32w T8s.

That is all I can think of that has been done to my tank recently. I have another tank I can move them into for treatment if needed, it is only a 30g, but I think I can get it prepped for them soon. I need to go buy a net though they are too big for the ones I have.

Any help is greatly appreciated!!! I don't want to lose my sharks :frown:


----------



## rlswaney73 (Jun 11, 2011)

looks like it might be columnaris


----------



## RSidetrack (Jul 17, 2011)

rlswaney73 said:


> looks like it might be columnaris


Hrm okay I am going to add some aquarium salt but what is the best way to cure it - this is one I haven't heard of before.


----------



## rlswaney73 (Jun 11, 2011)

I've had good luck using Pimafix & Melfix, but there is a lot of debate over if these.

Link: http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/disease/p/columnaris.htm


----------



## RSidetrack (Jul 17, 2011)

Well I am in a huge dilemma right now. The only tanks I have available as a hospital tank are 10g. My one shark is 8" and the other is pushing 6".

My main aquarium has plants, cory catfish and an angel fish. I can only use very little salt because of the Cory and because of the plants.

So my question is, will a shark in each 10g be okay?


----------



## NStarr (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't think it's Columnaris. 

Bala Sharks tend to be real skittish and can swim at impressive speeds. I think they could have coincidentally gotten spooked and swam into a decoration. Medicine can be a problem for the main tank, as Corydoras do not tolerate it. I'd keep them together and dose Melafix.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

my cories are fine when dosed with pimafix and melafix, even at the same time. just follow what the bottle says and you're golden for the melafix, I hope your sharks are okay


----------



## RSidetrack (Jul 17, 2011)

I am still working on getting my 30g set for the sharks, but may not need to - at least hope. The spots are going away, about half size now. I did put some aquarium salt in, but very little (what I used to put in for them when I originally got them). I don't want to kill the Corys and I know they don't like salt, so just going with what I know won't kill them.

Anyway - the sharks again are looking a little better. If the spots are still there once the 30g is ready I will hit them with Melafix.


----------



## shiloh (Jun 10, 2011)

Before you do anything crazy, are you sure that it is actually a parasite/bacteria/infection? My fish get these white/greyed-out spots somewhat frequently as they nip at each other and even lip-lock when the lights are out. I would be patient and just see if it goes away on its own, which it sounds like it might.


----------



## RSidetrack (Jul 17, 2011)

shiloh said:


> Before you do anything crazy, are you sure that it is actually a parasite/bacteria/infection? My fish get these white/greyed-out spots somewhat frequently as they nip at each other and even lip-lock when the lights are out. I would be patient and just see if it goes away on its own, which it sounds like it might.


The problem is I don't know. Just randomly they both got the white spots out of the blue - never had them before. They are acting fine otherwise.


----------



## shiloh (Jun 10, 2011)

RSidetrack said:


> The problem is I don't know. Just randomly they both got the white spots out of the blue - never had them before. They are acting fine otherwise.


Then don't worry about it just yet. If they start flashing (rubbing up on rocks & substrate to scratch themselves) or behaving lethargic/odd in some way, then think about taking action


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

How large is their tank and how many do you have ? The wide bodied one, what kind of Shark ? Almost looks like a Tinfoil Barb ??? Are they both Bala Sharks.? I'm asking as, you prob know, Balas are super skittish. I tell people to turn on room light before tank light and to consider 'scaping the sides so they have a visual barrier. A timer on the light helps also to keep stress and freak outs to a minimum. They are a shoaling species and the more, the better. But a group of foot long fish is tough to accommodate for many people. Ok enough PSA. 

Back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## RSidetrack (Jul 17, 2011)

Coursair said:


> How large is their tank and how many do you have ? The wide bodied one, what kind of Shark ? Almost looks like a Tinfoil Barb ??? Are they both Bala Sharks.? I'm asking as, you prob know, Balas are super skittish. I tell people to turn on room light before tank light and to consider 'scaping the sides so they have a visual barrier. A timer on the light helps also to keep stress and freak outs to a minimum. They are a shoaling species and the more, the better. But a group of foot long fish is tough to accommodate for many people. Ok enough PSA.
> 
> Back to your regularly scheduled program.


It's just a 50g, the one is over 6" and the other one is about 5". They are definitely extremely skittish, every time I walk up to the tank they go crazy bouncing off of everything - and actually that made it very hard to get the pictures. I am not sure exactly what kind of sharks they are :-(. I am a bad owner, I know, but I got them over 2 years ago and I just can't remember what they were. I am pretty positive on being bala sharks just by this image:









When I got them I guess I was hoping that what people say where fish only grow into the size of tank they are in - this just doesn't seem to be true for the sharks. The angel seems to be true - he hasn't grown for over a year.


----------



## NStarr (Jun 3, 2011)

They are 100% Bala Sharks. The bad thing is that they grow to 14", and a 50 gallon just wont cut it. Fish do grow to the size of their tank, but stunting an animal's growth has some serious side effects and dramatically decreases their lifespan. 

In a proper school, they'll certainly feel more comfortable and safe. 2 isn't a good number.


----------

